# Few long shots



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd be there till next week trying to hit from that distance! Great shooting Bud!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Flatband said:


> I'd be there till next week trying to hit from that distance! Great shooting Bud!


Thanks flatband, though I'm sure u could do this as well ????????


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Excellent shooting mate! I'll have to give that a go tomorrow afternoons session.

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey LoS, I am curious, what is that item on your middle finger? Thanks.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

raventree78 said:


> Hey LoS, I am curious, what is that item on your middle finger? Thanks.


I thought the same thing. I'm gonna guess it's a grip aid of some kind? No idea lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Throwing together a setup for full butterfly. You've inspired me LoS lol. 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

raventree78 said:


> Hey LoS, I am curious, what is that item on your middle finger? Thanks.


It is a finger sleeve just for the hand slap, I just started wearing it and it's awesome









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> Throwing together a setup for full butterfly. You've inspired me LoS lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great man just be careful u might have too much fun 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Luck over skill said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Throwing together a setup for full butterfly. You've inspired me LoS lol.
> ...


Oh man, I've only shot this way once before with a buddies setup and loved it. I just finished and tested it on my indoor catchbox...

Wow lol. Tomorrow should be fun. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Luck over skill said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey LoS, I am curious, what is that item on your middle finger? Thanks.
> ...


That is really neat  Did you make it?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

30meters??you kiddn? That's some awesome stuff right there! You still chunkin the 3\8" steel? It's pretty amazing how far a 60" draw will send it. You got me using it now almost all the time for targets. Again buddy, awesome shootn!!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> 30meters??you kiddn? That's some awesome stuff right there! You still chunkin the 3\8" steel? It's pretty amazing how far a 60" draw will send it. You got me using it now almost all the time for targets. Again buddy, awesome shootn!!


Yea 30 meters with 3/8 steel, thanks Ibojoe and that's awesome shooting full butterfly is always a good time lol ????????


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Whoa!!! That is some nasty shooting .... I probably would miss with a shotgun!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

:headbang: :headbang: :headbang:

Great shooting once again.


----------



## petee_c (Jul 31, 2017)

Awesome shooting... Do you ever get band slap on your cheek with full butterfly?

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

petee_c said:


> Awesome shooting... Do you ever get band slap on your cheek with full butterfly?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


Nope never, but I did hit myself in the cheek once, I was trying to hit a target while walking and literally walked right into the path of the ammo... have never done that again lol


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

Great shooting, man! And good thinking with that finger sleeve.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic accuracy


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I forgot to ask mate, do you use that accuracy to hunt? 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

I have taken some game with this set up


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Luck over skill said:


> I have taken some game with this set up


Very nice, what type if I may ask?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------

